# Grizzly G0478 Cab Saw, anyone have one?



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

I've had it with my craftsman! The blade wobbles, it's almost impossible to get the blade to get to 90 degrees and really hard to get it to stay there, not to mention it's a dust factory. 

The G0478 seems to be the cheapest cabinet saw I can find, anyone use one? I'm probably going to drive up to the store and check out all of their saws. $725 is stretching my budget but the quality of my work is really suffering with the saw I have now. 

Any other suggestions? 

Thanks, Jodie

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0478


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Grizzly surely makes*

a good saw but you might consider the second hand market. For the same money, or less, you might get more saw.

Ed


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

When I was searching for a saw... I had narrowed down my search to that one. I have not bought it yet due other issues but if out grow my current saw I'll definitely be looking at that one again.

I'm also considering their jointer.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm about to leave for Muncy, Grizzly's tent sale is this week. Hopefullly I'll come home with a thin wallet and a table or cabinet saw.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

After looking at all the table and cabinet saws I decided on the G0444Z. The next model seemed identical and the hybrid/cabinet saw was the same top but with a cabinet base. I have it mostly assembled but I need to get some measuring tools to finish putting the wings and fence on.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

jodiemeglio said:


> I'm about to leave for Muncy, Grizzly's tent sale is this week. Hopefullly I'll come home with a thin wallet and a table or cabinet saw.


...thin wallet. I know the feeling. :thumbdown:


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

My shop is mainly "Grizzly Green" and has been for 13 years without any problems. I did break a part in the fence lock once but they got me the part in 3 days for like $30. I think the bearings maybe the wobble you have and that is fixable. There are two on the main arbor that the blades bolts to. I replaced these on a delta once for my boss about 10 years ago took about 4 hours because you have to take the table top off the base. If its a "old craftsman", over 50 years, you may be giving up a nice saw that needs a 30 year tuneup. I have rebuilt a few deltas over 50 years old that cut like dreams with oil, new segmented belt and/or new motor. Good luck


----------



## Grandpa Sawdust (Sep 2, 2007)

*Beware Of The Green*

Jodie,

I don't have a Grizzley table saw but I have had two very bad experiences when Grizzley tools arrived with damage.

I got an ocilating spindel sander that had been dammaged in transit and noted the damage on the form I signed. It took almost four months to get the parts to repair it! It now works fine but I did not get a discount for the time it took for the repair.

My second (and last) experience was with a 25" drum sander. When delivered the packaging was fine but after unpacking it I found major damage. It took three months to get Grizzley to pick it up and refund my money. Having charged it on a credit card was the only thing that saved me.

If you decide to take a chance-----pay with a credit card, note on the delivery document "Subject to Inspection for hidden Damage" and it the outer package has any damage refuse to accept it!!!!!

I found out the hard way that Grizzley is a real "Bear" to deal with.

Best Regards,

*Woodchips*


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Woodchips, Sorry for your bad luck. I have been buying for years from them. 9 major machines and atleast 40 small tool, bits, and supply orders without a single problem. Sounds like their customer care service sucks :thumbdown: and which ever truck line delevered:no: too. Had their dual drum sander of the same size and love it but it was so load. We drilled holes (on the ends) in the drums and filled them with spray foam this helped alot.


----------



## Grandpa Sawdust (Sep 2, 2007)

*The Green*

Kingfisher, I to have had great luck with supply and small tool orders from the Bear. It was the big tools that arrived damaged. The same carrier delivered a 900 lb 24" Laguna band saw and 25" Woodmaster planer in great shape. My comments were to warn all sawdust makers that when they reveive a machine to assume the worst and protect themselves.

Regards,

*Woodchips*


----------

